# [mini How-To] Konfiguracja mplayera.

## C1REX

Każdy pamięta swoją pierwsza instalację i konfigurację tego programu. Niektórzy jednak chcieliby to jak najszybciej zapomnieć. 

Poniżej przedstawiam sposób konfiguracji i podstawy obsługi tego fantastycznego programu.

Zacznijmy od rzeczy z pozoru banalnej, a jednak bardzo istotnej - instalacji.

```
emerge -pv mplayer
```

Po tej komendzie możemy zobaczyć, jak wiele wsparcia można ustawić w tym szlachetnym programie.

Spore znaczenie ma wsparcie sdl, dzięki któremu napisy domyślnie będą wyświetlane pod filmem (na czarnym pasku panoramy).

Jeśli nie mamy tego, to sugeruję wydanie komendy

```
USE="sdl" emerge mplayer
```

Teraz czas, na porządną czcionkę. Przez wielu (w tym i mnie) za najlepsze są uważane czcionki windowsowe, a zwłaszcza comic.ttf. Jeśli należysz do  grupy entuzjastów takich fontów, to polecam wydać komendę

```
emerge corefonts
```

To zassie nam pakiet czcionek TrueTypeFont(*.ttf) znanych z windowsowa. Są bardzo ładne i można je użyć nie tylko w mplayerze, ale też w większości menadżerów okien i przeglądarek internetowych. Polecam to zrobić.

Kiedy mamy już wszystko zainstalowane, to pozostaje nam konfiguracja. 

Za pomocą dowolnego edytora otwieramy plik /etc/mplayer.conf. 

Podstawową rzeczą, jest włączenie polskiego kodowania i nowych czcionek.

Aby dodać sugerowaną przeze mnie czcionkę comic.ttf, należy dodać wpis:

```
font = "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/comic.ttf"
```

(jeśli ktoś korzysta z xfree, to ścieżka prawdopodobnie będzie inna)

By uzyskać polskie znaki w tekstowym tłumaczniu,  trzeba ustawić windowsowe kodowanie. Dodajemy więc następujący wpis:

```
subcp = "cp1250"
```

Domyślna wielkość czcionki może się Wam nie podobać, więc wypadałoby to zmienić. Odpowiada za to poniższy wpis:

```
subfont-text-scale = "3"
```

Oczywiście  "3" jest przykładowe i każdy może wpisać preferowaną przez siebie wartość.

Jeśli zależy nam na możliwości wyświetlania napisów pod filmem, to należy zmienić sterownik video na sdl.

Znajdujemy i odpowiednio przerabiamy:

```
vo=sdl
```

Tak samo możemy postapić z driverem dźwiękowym (opcjonalne):

```
ao=sdl
```

Aby mplayer domyślnie odpalał się na pełnym ekranie, należy odpowiednio wyedytować:

```
fs=yes
```

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Już jest pięknie, bo całą podstawową konfigurację mamy za sobą. Teraz pozostaje odpalenie filmu. 

Ja preferuję mplayera bez nakładki graficznej. Oczywiście pisanie długaśnej komendy z podaniem ścieżki do pliku z filmem i napisami do niego jest nieporozumieniem i absolutnie nie musicie tego robić. Wystarczy kliknąć na plik filmowy w dowolnym menadżerze plików. Osobiście polecam domyślnego mc, ale równie dobrze może być konqueror, czy xffm. 

Teraz podstawy obsługi tego cuda. Oczywiście wszystko można znaleść w dokumentacji, ale uczymy sie, że nie należy tych głupot czytać (oczywiście żartuję). Podaję same podstawy.

strzałki - przewijanie

f - Pełny ekran

o - Czas

r,t - Przesuwanie napisów

y,g - Dopasowanie napisów do filmu. Jeden klik natychmiast włącza następny/poprzedni text. Najwygodniejszy sposób z jakim się spotkałem.

"plus" i "minus" - Dopasowuje dźwięk do filmu.

-----------------------------------------------

I to by było na tyle :) Nie odkrywam Ameryki. Wszystko można wyczytać z dokumentacji, bądź znaleść w Internecie (nawet na tym forum). Mam jednak nadzieję, że taki mini opis pozwoli komuś zaoszczędzić trochę cennego czasu. 

Opis  jest otwarty na wszelkie dodatki i każdy może dorzucić coś od siebie. Najważniejsze to dobro usera, który mógłby z tego skorzystać.

BTW: Jak wcześniej wspomniałem czcionki "corefonts" fantastycznie sprawdzają się w przeglądarkach. Gorąco polecam ustawienie verdany bądź tahomy jako domyślnej. I wszystko staje się piękne :)

Pozdrawiam

C1REX

----------

## yemu

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spore znaczenie ma wsparcie sdl, które daje możliwość wyświetlania napisów pod filmem (na czarnym pasku panoramy)

 

Wydaje mi sie. ze SDL wcale nie jest konieczny. wystarczy dodanie opcji: -vf expand=-1:-150:-1:-1:0 przy uruchamianiu. Wartość "-150" to rozmiar obu czarnych paskow, ktore maja pojawic sie nad i pod obrazem, wiec  trzeba dostosowac ja do konkretnego rozmiaru filmu. Mozna tez napisac skrypt, ktory bedzie odczytywal wielkosc filmu i automatycznie wywolywal mplayera z odpowiednia opcja. Jak ktos ma taki skrypt to z checia skorzystam  :Smile: 

pozdro

y

----------

## argasek

Nie żebym się czepiał, ale to chyba jeden z najgorszych sposobów na skonfigurowanie mplayera (chodzi zwłaszcza o to sdl). Mam na myśli to, że przy takich ustawieniach to robimy z niego coś na poziomie nieco ulepszonego Windows Media Player ;]

Wrzucam swoje configi, może ktoś wykrzesa z nich coś dobrego  :Wink: 

```
slicznotka .mplayer # cat config

# ---- COMMON -----------------------------

nooverlapsub            = yes   # bez overlapping subtitles

stop-xscreensaver       = yes   # wyłącz xscreensaver na czas odtwarzania

framedrop               = yes   # drop frames, when not in sync (slow CPU, videocard, etc)

# ---- SUBS -------------------------------

subfont-osd-scale       = 4

subfont-text-scale      = 2.5

subfont-autoscale       = 3

subfont-blur            = 2

subfont-outline         = 2

subcp                   = iso8859-2

spuaa                   = 4     # rodzaj skalowania/anty-aliasingu dla DVD subtitles

spugauss                = 0.5   # rozmycie dla spuaa=4, 0.0-3.0, domyślne. 1.0

# ---- OUTPUT/FILTER ----------------------

ao      = alsa1x:noblock # wybór sterownika wyjścia dźwięku

dr      = no            # direct rendering wł./wył.

double  = yes           # double-buffer

pp      = 6             # PostProcessing dla zewn. kodeków

# ---- AUDIO/FILTER -----------------------

#af = volume=10/sc

# ---- CONFIGURATIONS ---------------------

# Dostępne konfiguracje to:

#       a) vidix (fs, najszybsze)

#       b) xv-full (fs, szybkie i stabilne)

#       c) xv-vm (fs, vm)

include = /root/.mplayer/Include/xv-vm.config

```

vidix.config:

```

# ---- OUTPUT -----------------------------

vo      = xvidix        # wybór sterownika wyjścia obrazu

fs      = yes           # powiększa okno

vm      = yes           # próbuje dobrać najlepszą rozdzielczość.

zoom    = no            # ?

```

xv-vm.config:

```

# ---- OUTPUT -----------------------------

vo      = xv            # wybór sterownika wyjścia obrazu

fs      = yes           # powiększa okno

vm      = yes           # próbuje dobrać najlepszą rozdzielczość.

zoom    = yes           # ?

# ---- FILTERS: VHQ -------------

# 2 = bicubic, 10 = bicubic spline

sws     = 10

vf      = pp=hb:c/vb:c/dr,scale=640:-2,expand=-1:480:-1:-1:0

```

xv-full.config:

```
# ---- OUTPUT -----------------------------

vo      = xv            # wybór sterownika wyjścia obrazu

fs      = yes           # powiększa okno

vm      = no            # próbuje dobrać najlepszą rozdzielczość.

zoom    = no            # ?

vf      = pp=hb:c/vb:c/dr

```

Niezłe rezultaty można osiągnąć operując filtrami denoise3d i hqdn3d.

----------

## Woocash

Moze sie to zdawac banalne, ale jak sie wlacza napisy podczas odtwarzania filmu ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## endel

Podczas odtwarzania sie nie da

----------

## PRZEMO

Mnie już to denerwuje ...   :Confused:  Nie dość, że filmy mi się rozlweają to nie moge ich wyjaśnić ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Woocash

Bo dobra, to podczas startum jak je można otworzyć ?

----------

## Pepek

A teraz ważna informacja, która moim zdaniem powinna znaleźć się w tym how-to. Otóż napisy mplayer zawsze wczytuje automatycznie jeśli nazywają się tak samo jak film do ostatniej kropki nazwy obu plików (fimu i napisów) (to taka częściowa odpowiedź dla usera Woocash). Np. wczyta sam napisy code.txt jeśli film nazywa się code.avi. Ale co w sytuacji, gdy mamy nagraną płytkę z filmem i plik z napisami nazywa się na niej zupełnie inaczej niż film? Np. chodzi mi o coś takiego: mamy płytkę cd-r z filmem i napisami do niego. Napisy są w pliku o nazwie code.txt, ale film jest w pliku o nazwie code-xvid-dvdrip.avi. I co teraz? Co mniej inteligentni (nie obrażając nikogo znam takich, którzy by tak zrobili) pewnie przełączą się na windę, gdzie prawie każdy player umożliwia wczytanie napisów z dowolnego pliku lub też jeśli windy nie posiadają oleją ten film. Inni (i ja do niedawna tak robiłem) przekopiują pliki na twardy dysk, tam odpowiednio nazwy pozmieniają i po obejrzeniu film usuną. A co mają zrobić, którzy na ten pomysł nie wpadną lub też, co gorsza, nie mają tyle wolnego miejsca, aby sobie na dysku żonglować filmami (jak np. mój znajomy, który ciągnie z Linuksem na dysku 4,2 GB)? Dla nich (i dla wszystkich innych także, gdyż jest to sposób bardzo wygodny) pozostaje 1 rozwiązanie. Oto ono :

1. Odnajdujemy plik config w katalogu ~/.mplayer. Uwaga : ~ oznacza katalog domowy użytkownika (np. /home/ja/), a katalog .mplayer zaczyna się od kropki, co oznacza, że jest on ukryty i w ulubionej przeglądarce plików należy upewnić się, że jest włączone pokazywanie ukrytych plików i katalogów (np. w używanych przeze mnie krusader, konqueror i ulubiony mc tylko konqueror miał domyślnie wyłączone pokazywanie tych plików i katalogów).

2. Otwieramy plik ulubionym edytorem (np. ja używam do tego celu w środowisku graficznym kwrite, a w konsoli mcedit).

3. Przechodzimy na koniec pliku i w nowej linijce dopisujemy coś takiego: sub-fuzziness=2.

4. Nie zapomnijmy o pozostawieniu wolnej linijki na samym końcu pliku. W tym celu wciskamy Enter.

5. Zapisujemy zmiany w pliku i gotowe.

Teraz po restarcie mplayer-a będzie on wczytywał do pamięci wszystkie pliki z końcówką .txt z tego samego katalogu, w którym znajduje się plik z filmem. W trakcie oglądania filmu możemy przełączać się między tymi plikami przy pomocy wielokrotnego wciskania klawisza j. Przy przełączaniu się będzie nawet wyświetlona nazwa obecnie używanego pliku z napisami (oczywiście tylko wtedy, gdy mamy ustawione OSD na odpowiednim poziomie, co można zmienić w menu Preferencje lub w trakcie oglądania filmu za pomocą klawiatury poprzez wielokrotne wciskanie klawisza o). Podam tylko, że domyślnie mplayer jako obecnie wyświetlane napisy załaduje te o takiej samej nazwie, co nazwa pliku z filmem, a jeśli ich nie ma, to pierwsze w kolejności alfabetycznej w danym katalogu. Powyższe rozwiązanie ma tylko jedną, ale niewielką wadę. Otóż tak ustawiony mplayer będzie zajmował minimalnie więcej miejsca w pamięci RAM. Ile więcej? Można policzyć. Bez tej opcji powiedzmy, że zajmie ~20 MB, a z tą opcją te 20 MB + rozmiar wszystkich plików *.txt z katalogu z filmem.

Pozdrówki.

P.S. Przepraszam za styl, ale obecnie pomagam przy pisaniu Podręcznika dla Aurox-a, co powoduje, że wysławiam się dosyć książkowo.

----------

## endel

a nie prosciej 

```
mplayer <plik_z_filmem> -sub <plik_napisów>
```

 ?   :Smile:  A Woocash-owi chodzilo o wlaczenie napisow podczas odtwarzania filmu - nie da sie nawet z GUI 

manual do mplayera

http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/man/pl/manpage.html#OPCJE%20OSD/SUB

----------

## jackie

 *endel wrote:*   

> a nie prosciej 
> 
> ```
> mplayer <plik_z_filmem> -sub <plik_napisów>
> ```
> ...

 

Zawsze można utworzyć pusty plik z napisami i poprzez przełączanie się jak opisano wcześniej uzyskać dokłądnie ten efekt. ( czyli możliwość włączania i wyłączania napisów, jeśli rzeczywiście tego nie ma - tylko na grzyba to robić )

----------

## fallow

no przydalaby sie aktualizacja , C1REX  wyjechal , wiec ...trzeba poczekac do jego powrotu  :Smile: 

----------

## endel

 *jackie wrote:*   

>  *endel wrote:*   a nie prosciej 
> 
> ```
> mplayer <plik_z_filmem> -sub <plik_napisów>
> ```
> ...

 

sorry nie doczytalem do konca  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

 *jackie wrote:*   

> Zawsze można utworzyć pusty plik z napisami i poprzez przełączanie się jak opisano wcześniej uzyskać dokłądnie ten efekt. ( czyli możliwość włączania i wyłączania napisów, jeśli rzeczywiście tego nie ma - tylko na grzyba to robić )

 

Ależ nie trzeba tworzyć pustego pliku. Spróbuj ustawić tą opcję w konfigu, a zobaczysz, że nawet jak w katalogu z filmem jest tylko jeden plik z napisami, to wybranie klawisza j spowoduje przełączenie na puste napisy i wtedy napisy mamy wyłączone. Opcja przydatna dla tych, którzy mają film na płytce, a z różnych powodów nie chcą go oglądać z napisami, które jeśli nazywają się tak samo, to mplayer wczytał już automatycznie.

Pozdrówki.

----------

## jackie

 *Pepek wrote:*   

>  *jackie wrote:*   Zawsze można utworzyć pusty plik z napisami i poprzez przełączanie się jak opisano wcześniej uzyskać dokłądnie ten efekt. ( czyli możliwość włączania i wyłączania napisów, jeśli rzeczywiście tego nie ma - tylko na grzyba to robić ) 
> 
> Ależ nie trzeba tworzyć pustego pliku. Spróbuj ustawić tą opcję w konfigu, a zobaczysz, że nawet jak w katalogu z filmem jest tylko jeden plik z napisami, to wybranie klawisza j spowoduje przełączenie na puste napisy i wtedy napisy mamy wyłączone. Opcja przydatna dla tych, którzy mają film na płytce, a z różnych powodów nie chcą go oglądać z napisami, które jeśli nazywają się tak samo, to mplayer wczytał już automatycznie.
> 
> Pozdrówki.

 

Ponieważ nie czytałem dokumentacji to zaznaczyłem "jeśli rzeczywiście tego nie ma"  i  ponieważ nie zamierzam nawet sprawdzać więc wierzę na słowo że to jest  :Smile: .  Ale bardziej interesującą mnie tutaj rzeczą jest optymalizacja wyświetlania filmu na ekranie ( automatyczny dobór proporcji - szerokości i wysokości ekranu + napisy ). Myslę że może tu pomóc scrypt ze strony http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/VDR/ gdzie jest to robione dla karty DVB.  Gdyby to trochę zmodyfikować to mozna by to użyć np dla TVOUT z dowolnej karty graficznej.

----------

## rofro

a ja napisy mogę przesuwać do dołu tylko w trybie bez gui. Nijak nie mogę na xv ani z gui przez gmplayer

vo=sdl

subfont-text-scale=5

subfont-encoding=cp1250

subfont-osd-scale=1

vop=scale

xy=1024

zoom=yes

fs=yes

font = "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arial.ttf"

sub-fuzziness=2

----------

## rofro

jeśli mamy płytę z filmem nagraną w formacie vcd (pliki dat) to możemy je mplayerem odtworzyć

pierwszy, drugi film na płycie, itd

mplayer vcd://1

mplayer vcd://2

możemy też zgrywać je na dysk mencoderem (teoretycznie) ale nie zapisał mi całego (może za mało miejsca na dysku miałem)

mencoder vcd://1 -ovc copy -oac copy -o <filename1>

mencoder vcd://2 -ovc copy -oac copy -o <filename2>

Wogóle ten mencoder to trochę niedopracowany. Jak kiedyś chciałem filmy łączyć w jeden to pierwszy ok, a następne skrócone do kilku klatek. Hmmm

pozdrawiam

Roman

---

Polski serwis gimpa

http://gimp.eu.org

----------

## rofro

jak zrobić żeby mplayer był skompilowany tylko z gtk2 (i czy warto to zrobić)

używam USE="-gtk gtk2" emerge -kbva mplayer

i naldal widzę że chce gtk+-1.2....

----------

## mkay

 *rofro wrote:*   

> jak zrobić żeby mplayer był skompilowany tylko z gtk2 (i czy warto to zrobić)
> 
> używam USE="-gtk gtk2" emerge -kbva mplayer
> 
> i naldal widzę że chce gtk+-1.2....

 

emerge -pv mplayer i zobacz jakie flagi obsluguje

----------

## rofro

```
[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4  -3dfx -3dnow +X -aalib +alsa +arts  -bidi -debug -dga -directfb -divx4linux -dvb -dvd +encode +esd -fbcon -ggi +gif  +gnome +gtk -ipv6 -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live +mad -matroska -matrox + mpeg -nas +nls +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +samba +sdl -sse +svga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -xinerama +xmms +xv -xvid  0 kB
```

i nie ma gtk2. hmm. a patch do gtk2 jest w files

----------

## mkay

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i nie ma gtk2. hmm. a patch do gtk2 jest w files

 

nie do konca to to dziala. niby sie z gtk2 kompiluje, ale nie ma menu pod prawoklikiem. BTW: mplayera duzo szybciej obsluguje sie z shella;>

----------

## Woocash

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Odnajdujemy plik config w katalogu ~/.mplayer. Uwaga : ~ oznacza katalog domowy użytkownika (np. /home/ja/), a katalog .mplayer zaczyna się od kropki, co oznacza, że jest on ukryty i w ulubionej przeglądarce plików należy upewnić się, że jest włączone pokazywanie ukrytych plików i katalogów (np. w używanych przeze mnie krusader, konqueror i ulubiony mc tylko konqueror miał domyślnie wyłączone pokazywanie tych plików i katalogów).
> 
> 2. Otwieramy plik ulubionym edytorem (np. ja używam do tego celu w środowisku graficznym kwrite, a w konsoli mcedit).
> ...

 

Mam tu parę pytań.

Otóż jak mam film na 2 CD, i są do nich napisy (2 pliki) to w/w instrukcje już nie działają  :Sad: .

Działa jak jest jeden film i jedne napisy, wtedy działa. Jak zrobić, aby można było mieć więcej niż jedne napisy w folderze z filmem ?

----------

## jackie

 *Woocash wrote:*   

>  *Pepek wrote:*   
> 
> 1. Odnajdujemy plik config w katalogu ~/.mplayer. Uwaga : ~ oznacza katalog domowy użytkownika (np. /home/ja/), a katalog .mplayer zaczyna się od kropki, co oznacza, że jest on ukryty i w ulubionej przeglądarce plików należy upewnić się, że jest włączone pokazywanie ukrytych plików i katalogów (np. w używanych przeze mnie krusader, konqueror i ulubiony mc tylko konqueror miał domyślnie wyłączone pokazywanie tych plików i katalogów).
> 
> 2. Otwieramy plik ulubionym edytorem (np. ja używam do tego celu w środowisku graficznym kwrite, a w konsoli mcedit).
> ...

 

Zgodnie z tym co pisze pepek: "W trakcie oglądania filmu możemy przełączać się między tymi plikami przy pomocy wielokrotnego wciskania klawisza j."

Poza tym warto dodać że opcję sub-fuzziness=2 można równie dobrze wprowadzić do etc/mplayer.conf i obowiązuje wtedy dla wszystkich userów na danym kompie ( myślę że na stacji roboczej nie ma potrzeby się bawić w tworzenie opcji dla pojedyńczych userów ).

----------

## Woocash

Oki WIELKIE DZIĘKI !!!

POMOGŁO !!!

----------

## Piecia

Mplayer'a mam skompilowanego z sdl. Ale tylko mplayer kożysta z tego, gmplayer nie. Dlaczego? I w sumie gmplayer to link do mplayer'a. Na jakiej to zasadzie działa że ma inne ustawienia?

----------

## madman

wiem ze juz zadawalem to pytanie na forum, ale w tym watku jest wiecej "specjalistow od mplayera"  :Smile: 

otoz jak zmienic kolor napisow? konretnie na zolty...

----------

## satyrek

[quote="Piecia"]Mplayer'a mam skompilowanego z sdl. Ale tylko mplayer kożysta z tego, gmplayer nie. Dlaczego? I w sumie gmplayer to link do mplayer'a. Na jakiej to zasadzie działa że ma inne ustawienia?[/quote]

Gmplayer to rzeczywiscie link do mplayera, ale tu mala sztuczka. Przy uruchomieniu programu jest do niego przekazywana nazwa pliku wykonywalnego  ktory uruchomiles, czyli jak wpiszesz gmplayer, to mimo ze uruchamiasz fizycznie ten sam plik to juz podczas uruchomienia jest on poinformowany: "Uzyj funkcji dla gmplayer". W ten sposob jeden plik wykonywalny moze miec w sobie wiele roznych wersji kodu, a wlasciwa jest wybierana na podstawie nazwy programu.  Sprobuj zmienic nazwe /usr/bin/mplayer na /usr/bin/gmplayer... (It's a kind of magic  :Smile:  )

----------

## Piecia

Ciekawe  :Smile: , a w jaki sposób można przekazywać parametry programu w linku(jak zmodyfikować jego właściowści)? Tak na przyszłość.

----------

## Pasq

To nie zadna magia tylko zerowy argument w C i C++  :Smile:  Tak samo jest chyba z reboot i halt oba sa linkami do shutown z tego co pamietam.

----------

## KotBehemot

a ja mam nieco inne pytanie jak zrobic aby gmplayer - bo nie chce mi sie odpalac z konsolki mplayera - mial czcionki polskie z tym zebym mogl im definiowac wielkosc a nie linkowac do foldera z dana wielkoscia bo to jest uciazliwe rozwiazanie i na dluzsza mete samo w sobie denerwuje... a ja bym chcial uzyskac taki sam efekt jak na windowsowym bestplayerze albo vplayerze, juz kiedys tak mialem z reszta na mplayerze... ale to byl mplayer z pakietow a nie ze zrodelek wiec moze ktos wie jak to zrobic??

----------

## joker

preferences -> subtitle & osd -> encoding -> Slavic/Central European Windows (CP1250)

preferences -> font -> /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/verdana.ttf (for example) -> encoding -> unicode

----------

## KotBehemot

Ok, dzieki wielkie, wlasnie o cos takiego mi chodzilo:-) Mam tylko jeszcze jedno pytanie. Dlaczego mi pauza nie dziala?? tzn. dziala ale nie do konca jak nie mam wlaczonego fullscreen to klikam spacje i dziala jak jest fullscreen to nie dziala juz, dopiero jak najade na sam dol na guimenu i to mnie strasznie irytuje. Moze ktos wie co z tym fantem zrobic??

----------

## Dawid159

A jak nie masz włączonego fullscrena to na pewno zostawiasz skupienie na mplayerze  :Question:  Bez tego spacja nie zadziała bo jest to skrót klawiaturowy dla mplayera  :Wink:  Przy pełnym ekranie focus automatycznie jest ustawiony na mplayera  :Smile: 

----------

## KotBehemot

skupienie?? co przez to rozumiesz?

----------

## Dawid159

Czy mplayer jest jako aktywne okno jeżeli tak to spacja powinna uruchomić pauze, ale jeżeli aktywne jest np. okno kadu albo firefox`a to nic dziwnego, że nie działa  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

a działa wam mlpayer poprawnie z audio output ustawionym na alsa?

bo mi gdzieś po godzinie filmu zapycha się cały RAM (768MB) i swap (128MB) i z braku pamięci system staje. 

do tej pory pomagało mi ustawienie dzwięku na sdl i z jego pośrednictwem przez alsę. Ale po ostatnich upgrade'ach znikło mi wsparcie dla sdla (mimo USE=sdl"). Nie mam sdla zarówno w audio jak i w video output.

karta to SB Live

a z ważniejszych zmian - wywaliłem zupełnie wsparcie dla artsa

----------

## KotBehemot

hehehe beka wlasnie mialem identyczna sytuacje:-) i w sumie nie spodobalo mi sie to... caly system siadl i tylko restart pomoc chyba byl w stanie... a co do pauzy hmm a tego to nie wiem, zaraz sprawdze i powiem...

Wiec tak, nie mam zadnych okienek innych w tle, mam film odpalony i leci w fullscreen i pauza nie dziala dopiero jak najade kursorem myszki podczas filmu na sam dol i pokaze sie menu cale z pauza itd. to pauza dziala... heh strasznie to irytuje a w ogole po zainstalowaniu corefonts dziwnie zmienily mi sie czcionki w tleenx2 oraz mozilli....

----------

## arsen

 *raku wrote:*   

> a działa wam mlpayer poprawnie z audio output ustawionym na alsa?
> 
> bo mi gdzieś po godzinie filmu zapycha się cały RAM (768MB) i swap (128MB) i z braku pamięci system staje. 
> 
> do tej pory pomagało mi ustawienie dzwięku na sdl i z jego pośrednictwem przez alsę. Ale po ostatnich upgrade'ach znikło mi wsparcie dla sdla (mimo USE=sdl"). Nie mam sdla zarówno w audio jak i w video output.
> ...

 

miałem podobnie jak oglądałem filmy na dvd z driverem dzwięku alsa, przepełniało bufor mplayera i sie sypało, problem był u mnie taki że mplayer skompilowany na gcc 3.4.3 tak miał, skompilowanie przez 3.3.5 pomogło, nie od dziś wiadomo że mplayer strasznie jest na kompilatory i flagi bardzo wrażliwy  :Smile: 

----------

## KotBehemot

hmm to co teraz?? emerge gcc?? a co jesli inne rzeczy zostaly starym kompilatorem skompilowane?? przy okazji mam kompilator w wersji 3.3.4-r1

----------

## Dawid159

gcc-config -l wyświetla liste zainstalowanych wersji gcc. Aktualnie wybrana wersja jest zaznaczona *. Aby zmienić wersje gcc wystarczy dać gcc-config numer_profilu  :Wink: 

----------

## KotBehemot

dobra a z jakimi flagami zainstalowac najnowszy kompilator??

----------

## Raku

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

>  skompilowanie przez 3.3.5 pomogło, nie od dziś wiadomo że mplayer strasznie jest na kompilatory i flagi bardzo wrażliwy 

 

no, tylko ja juz mam 3.3.5:

```

raku@demon ~ $ gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5 *

```

----------

## KotBehemot

hmmm a ja mam nowy problem zemergowalem najnowszego mplayera pre6 i juz spacja dziala porzadnie to teraz wywala jakies durne bledy z napisami ze niby blad a one sie i tak odpalaja...

----------

## argasek

 *Rucok wrote:*   

> a ja mam nieco inne pytanie jak zrobic aby gmplayer - bo nie chce mi sie odpalac z konsolki mplayera - mial czcionki polskie z tym zebym mogl im definiowac wielkosc a nie linkowac do foldera z dana wielkoscia bo to jest uciazliwe rozwiazanie i na dluzsza mete samo w sobie denerwuje... a ja bym chcial uzyskac taki sam efekt jak na windowsowym bestplayerze albo vplayerze, juz kiedys tak mialem z reszta na mplayerze... ale to byl mplayer z pakietow a nie ze zrodelek wiec moze ktos wie jak to zrobic??

 

Patrz mój wcześniejszy post. man mplayer

----------

## KotBehemot

argasek, ale ja juz mam tak zrobione, teraz jeszcze musze powalczyc z dziwnymi problemami kosmetycznymi. Pytanie: czy komus z was na mplayerze pre6 przy wlaczaniu gmplayera i ladowaniu napisow wyskakuje okienko z bledem a napisy i tak sa ladowane i ladnie wyswietlane??

----------

## Dawid159

Mam ten sam problem  :Smile:  Z tym, ze jeszcze nie zagłębiałem się w jego przyczyne i próbe rozwiązania  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

@Rucok: OK.

@Dawid159: bo to pre, i w dodatku unstable  :Wink: 

----------

## Dawid159

Wiem, że to pre  :Wink:  A poza tym jedno małe okienko, które nie powoduje problemów z działaniem mplayera mi nie przeszkadza  :Wink: 

----------

## joker

nie wydaje mi sie zeby to byl jakis blad, po prostu info o wczytaniu napisow a ze wykorzystali do tego okno errora to juz nie wiem czemu  :Smile: 

----------

## Peter15

u mnie jest problem, że jak uruchamiam mplayera komedną gmplayer w terminalu jest wszysko ok, ale jak odpalam to w gnome z paska w menu mplayera nie wyświetla tytułów pozycji. W preferenacjach tesz brakuje sporej ilości tekstu.

ps. mam vidalinux 1.1. (lenie się by przejść na gentoo)

----------

## Raku

moje problemy z brakiem sdl w audio output rozwiązałem. Okazało się, że przyczyną był upgrade directfb, od którego była zależna biblioteka libsdl. Pomogło ponowne przekompilowanie libsdl oraz mplayera.

przy okazji - jeśli ktos ma problemy z kompilacją transcode i ffmpeg, pomaga wyłączenie flagi -pic w opcjach CC.

----------

## KotBehemot

hmm widac ze nie tylko ja mam ten problem heh czyli spoko...:] takze nie mam sie czym martwic na razie...

P.S. hmmm wlasnie ogladalem sobie film na dvd i spoko jest ale ten mplayer ma jakis problem, on tak potrafi zezrec pamiec ze mi komp totalnie poprostu siada, ma ktos z was na to jakas rade??

----------

## Raku

 *Rucok wrote:*   

> P.S. hmmm wlasnie ogladalem sobie film na dvd i spoko jest ale ten mplayer ma jakis problem, on tak potrafi zezrec pamiec ze mi komp totalnie poprostu siada, ma ktos z was na to jakas rade??

 

patrz na moje problemy w tym wątku. Masz pewnie dźwięk puszczony przez alsę. A tu coś jest zwalone i gdzieś po godzinie ogladania (divixa, nie mam dvd) wiesza się komputer bo brakuje pamięci. Rozwiązanie jest proste: użyj sdla (skorzystaj z alsy poprzez sdl)

----------

## KotBehemot

dokladnie tak mam przez alse... a jak ustawi zeby alsa szla przez sdl'a?

P.S. tak w ogole raku to kompiluje dokladnie z takimi flagami

USE="real codecs gtk fbcon matroska tga theora xvid xanim directfb dts dvd aalib libcaca 3dnow 3dnowex mmx mmx2 ssesdl -samba -oss -xinerama -ipv6 -mythtv -debug -doc" emerge mplayer wiec jakby cos bylo nie tak to sugestie mile wskazane...

P.S.2 aaa tego mem leak'a mam tez na divix'ach...

P.S.3 w Preferencje > Audio > SDL > Konfiguracja sterownika zrobilem alsa i dalej jest to samo po blisko 6 minutach trwania filmu gmplayer zuzywa mi blisko 30MB normalnie szok i dalej chce wiecej...

----------

## Raku

 *Rucok wrote:*   

> P.S.3 w Preferencje > Audio > SDL > Konfiguracja sterownika zrobilem alsa i dalej jest to samo po blisko 6 minutach trwania filmu gmplayer zuzywa mi blisko 30MB normalnie szok i dalej chce wiecej...

 

no właśnie na takim ustawieniu u mnie działa poprawnie. 

Ile zużywa mplayer wtedy pamięci - nie sprawdzałem, ale wcześniej po godzinie miałem zapchane 768MB i cały swap (128MB). System dostawał czkawki (reakcja na cokolwiek ponad kilkunasosekundowa). Na sdlu mogę normalnie oglądać filmy.

----------

## KotBehemot

no wlasnie ja nie wiem czy to mi pomoze bo to chyba i tak zezre mi cala pamiecjak po 6 minutach juz nie mam 30MB i chce dalej

P.S. ok znalazlem jako takie rozwiazanie, jest moze ono troche lopatologiczne ale pieknie dziala wiec co sie bede szczypac... wywalilem najnowsza wersje mplayera tzn. pre6 i zassalem najnowszwego CVS'a, do tej pory nie wiem czemu nie dzialalo mi przekierowanie alsy na SDL'a na pre6 , ale CVS dziala moim zdaniem nawet lepiej i nie ma tych glupich wrednych okienek ze napisy zostaly zaladowane wiec w sumie dwa problemy rozwiazane za jednym razem:-) Pozdrawiam

----------

## Piecia

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> A jak nie masz włączonego fullscrena to na pewno zostawiasz skupienie na mplayerze  Bez tego spacja nie zadziała bo jest to skrót klawiaturowy dla mplayera  Przy pełnym ekranie focus automatycznie jest ustawiony na mplayera 

 

A nie chodzi czasem o opcję -fstype ?

----------

## pancurski

tak przeczytalem to howto i zastanowilo mnie ze w gentoo mozna kompilowac mplayera recznie, osobiscie robilem to wiele razy czy to ma mandrake czy ubuntu i bardzo to sobie chwalilem, ale myslalem ze w gentoo zalecanym sposobem jest emerge, a przez reczna kompilacje tego czy innego programy, tylko klopoty sa, czy to prawda? imho wole to robic recznie, a wlasnie chcialem zainstalowac moze jeszcze dzisiaj

----------

## argasek

W chwili obecnej ebuild do MPlayera nie jest moim zdaniem doskonały (powinno być więcej flag, co wskazałem np. w tym bugu), ale jest całkiem niezły, nie widzę w każdym razie potrzeby ręcznej kompilacji, chyba że ktoś jest w stanie pokazać mi że jest z tego jakaś wymierna korzyść.

----------

## Criss-PL

Wiem ze to może szmieszne, ale nie moge zrobic by  apisy wyswietlaly sie pod filmem... Niestety obsluga z konsoli nie wchodzi w gre - to nie ja bede siedzial na tym kompie... Ja zrobic by to domyslnie dzialal?

----------

## argasek

Użyj filtra expand.

----------

## Piecia

Ewentualnie przy skompilowanym mplayer'ze z flagą sdl dodaj do pliku ~/.mplayer/config

```
vo=sdl
```

Ale nie będzie to działało z gmplayer'em.

----------

## Criss-PL

Mozesz troszke bardziej sprecyzowac gdzie dodaje sie ten filtr...

----------

## Criss-PL

OK... Juz mam... :]

----------

## munc

Mam pytanie jak zmienić kolor wyświetlanych napisów w mplayer ?

----------

## madman

 *munc wrote:*   

> Mam pytanie jak zmienić kolor wyświetlanych napisów w mplayer ?

 

nie da sie

----------

## RakuKrak

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> Przy przełączaniu się będzie nawet wyświetlona nazwa obecnie używanego pliku z napisami (oczywiście tylko wtedy, gdy mamy ustawione OSD na odpowiednim poziomie, co można zmienić w menu Preferencje lub w trakcie oglądania filmu za pomocą klawiatury poprzez wielokrotne wciskanie klawisza o). Podam tylko, że domyślnie mplayer jako obecnie wyświetlane napisy załaduje te o takiej samej nazwie, co nazwa pliku z filmem, a jeśli ich nie ma, to pierwsze w kolejności alfabetycznej w danym katalogu. 

 

Jesteś wielki - tego dłaśnie mi trzeba było.

----------

## kurak

no to pytanie troche z innej beczki. skompilowalem media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1. Wczesniej mi napisy bardzo ladnie dzialaly, a teraz cos sie pochrzanilo  :Sad:  . robilem zgodnie z opisem jaki jest na poczatku tego tematu, ale wciaz jest zle, nie wyswietla mi polskich znaczkow (ąćśółę itp.). dorzucam swoje configi:

http://maslysz.com/~kurak/gui.conf

http://maslysz.com/~kurak/mplayer.conf

----------

## RushPL

 *madman wrote:*   

>  *munc wrote:*   Mam pytanie jak zmienić kolor wyświetlanych napisów w mplayer ? 
> 
> nie da sie

 

Co to znaczy "nie da sie" ?!!! Edytor kodu, dupa w troki i wszystko jest mozliwe.

----------

## argasek

@kurak: obszukaj forum, jeśli nic nie ma, załóż nowy wątek, bo kilka razy te polskie znaki AFAIK były już wałkowane.

----------

## kazik1616

Co zrobić gdy mi wyskakuje komunikat:

```

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/comic.ttf doesn't look like a bitmap font description, ignoring.

Nie mogę załadować czcionki: /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/comic.ttf

```

plik comic.ttf mam:

```

kazik@kazik ~/.mplayer $ ls -l /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/comic.ttf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 126364 lis 24 11:51 /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/comic.ttf

```

Mój ~/.mplayer/config:

```
# Write your default config options here!

subcp=cp1250

font = "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/comic.ttf"

```

----------

## argasek

 *kazik1616 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # Write your default config options here!
> 
> ...

 

Nie jestem pewien, czy działa sposób z podawaniem ścieżki. Raczej wystaraj się, by plik ten był indeksowany przez fontconfig, i wtedy:

```

font="Comic Sans MS"

```

lub coś podobnego. U mnie

```

font="Arial"

```

działa wyśmienicie.

----------

## kurak

ja sie borykam z tym problemem juz od dluzszego czasu, probowalem wszystkiego, ale nic nie skutkuje..

niby dziala to co pisales, ze nie trzeba podawac sciezki do fontow, tylko ich nazwe ale wciaz jest problem u mnie z kodowanie, wyswietlaja sie tylko _ _ a nie polskie literki..

----------

## kazik1616

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie jestem pewien, czy działa sposób z podawaniem ścieżki. Raczej wystaraj się, by plik ten był indeksowany przez fontconfig, i wtedy:
> 
> 

 

Zobacz pierwszy post w temacie. Poza tym wcześniej mi tak działało. Ale przy okazji: jak ustawić czcionkę  w fontconfigu?

----------

## Piecia

```
fc-list  | less
```

 jeśli o to chodzi.

----------

## kazik1616

No spróbowałem. Teraz mam komunikat:

```
Nie mogę załadować czcionki: Arial

```

Co robić?

----------

## Paczesiowa

tez mi to nagle zaczelo wyskakiwac a wczesniej dzialalo ok. moze to wina najnowszego mplayera? jakie macie wersje?

----------

## kurak

media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1  po dosc dlugich problemach nareszcie dziala jak nalezy..

----------

## Paczesiowa

mala prosba, czy ktos moglby sprawdzic odpalanie mplayera z takim parametrem? bo wyglada na buga

mplayer film.avi -vf expand=-50:-50

u mnie powoduje to kompletnego freeza i jedyne co sie da zrobic to alt-printscreen-b

----------

## c2p

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> mala prosba, czy ktos moglby sprawdzic odpalanie mplayera z takim parametrem? bo wyglada na buga
> 
> mplayer film.avi -vf expand=-50:-50
> 
> u mnie powoduje to kompletnego freeza i jedyne co sie da zrobic to alt-printscreen-b

 

#SOA 1

----------

## RushPL

A ma ktos moze problem z synchronizacja pionowa klatek w trybie gl/gl2 w mplayerze ? Bo widze takie denerwujace paski w krakcie zmiany klatki w niektorych momentach. Nie wiem jak to poprawic, nvidia-settings mi mowi, ze VSync jest wlaczony, wiec to chyba cos w mplayerze, probawalem dodawac "noglfinish" do gl2, ale nie pomoglo. Jakies pomysly?

----------

## Squach

oj pomoże i to bardzo ta konfiguracja, dzięki wielkie ;]

----------

## qubaaa

nie wiem czemu, ale po skonfigurowaniu mplayera dziala, ale nie do konca. Uruchamiam mplayer, wszystko jest ok. Ale jak juz wlacze film, to nieaktywny staje sie ten pasek narzedzi (przewijanie itp.). A jak chce przewinac rolka myszy to dziala ok. Nie rozumiem tego.

----------

## Piecia

Zmodyfikowany delikatnie wcześniej podany skrypt:

```
#!/bin/sh

mplayer "$1" -frames 1 -vo null -ao null -quiet -identify 2>/dev/null | grep WIDTH -A1 | cut -d'=' -f2 > /tmp/mp_size

if [ `command -pv gvidm` ]; then

   echo -en "\nScreen's resolution: ";gvidm -q

   WYS=`gvidm -q | cut -dx -f2 | cut -d@ -f1`

   SZER=`gvidm -q | cut -dx -f1`

else

   WYS=768

   SZER=1024

   echo -e "\ngvidm not found in PATH, let SZER=$SZER and WYS=$WYS, you can change this edit `basename $0`" 

fi

WIDTH=`cat /tmp/mp_size | head -n1`

HEIGHT=`cat /tmp/mp_size | tail -n1`

echo "Film's dimensions before: WIDTH:$WIDTH HEIGHT:$HEIGHT"

HEIGHT=$((((WIDTH*WYS))/SZER))

echo -e "Film's dimensions after: WIDTH:$WIDTH HEIGHT:$HEIGHT\n"

mplayer "$@" -vf-add expand=$WIDTH:$HEIGHT
```

I mam 2 pytanie w związku z tym.

1)Jak jeszcze inaczej można pobrać aktualne wymiary ekranu? Żeby się nie uzależniać od gvidm'a.

2)W jaki sposób mogę przekierować błędy do jakiegoś programu? Głównie chodzi mi o wyświetlanie błędów na ekranie za pomocą osd_cat. | działa na standardowe wyjście, ale 2>&1 | odpada z wiadomych powodów.

ps.Nie testowałem tego na ekranach panoramicznych i innych nietypowych rozdzielczościach.

edit:

Ciekawe czy ktoś to przeczyta:)

Finalna wersja, no prawie...

```

#!/bin/sh

#===============================================================================

#

#          FILE:  mplayer.napisy

# 

#         USAGE:  mplayer.napisy 'video file' other mplayer's params

# 

#   DESCRIPTION:  Ustawia obszar filmu dopasowany do danej rozdzielczości ekranu, wówczas można wyświetlać napisy "poniżej" filmu. Po za tym wyszukuje pliku z napisami(musi być ta sama nazwa pliku co film) i sprawdza w jakim kodowaniu są napisy do filmu. Zastępuje to opcję subcp=enca:... która z pewnych niewyjaśnionych powodów nie działa.

#  REQUIREMENTS:  enca OR file: do rozpoznania kodowania pliku, gvidm OR xdpyinfo: do pobrania wymiarów ekranu, osd_cat: do wyświetlania błędów na ekranie

#===============================================================================

if [ $# -eq 0 -o ! -f "$1" ]; then

   echo "Usage: `basename $0` {vidoe file} {other mplayer's params}"

   exit

fi

trap "rm -f $TMP1 $TMP2" 1 2 3 9 13 15 

TMP1=`tempfile`

TMP2=`tempfile`

FILM="$1"

DEFAULTENC=`grep "^subcp" ~/.mplayer/config | sed 's/#.*$//' | cut -d= -f2- | tr -d '[:blank:]'`

if [ `command -v osd_cat` ]; then OSD=osd_cat; fi

#{{{ Wymiary ekranu

if [ `command -v xdpyinfo` ]; then

   echo -en "\nScreen's resolution: "

   xdpyinfo | grep dimensions  | cut -d' ' -f7 | tee $TMP2

   WYS=`cat $TMP2 | cut -dx -f2`

   SZER=`cat $TMP2 | cut -dx -f1`

elif [ `command -v gvidm` ]; then

   echo -en "\nScreen's resolution: "

   gvidm -q | cut -d'@' -f1 

   WYS=`gvidm -q | cut -dx -f2 | cut -d@ -f1`

   SZER=`gvidm -q | cut -dx -f1`

else

   WYS=768

   SZER=1024

   echo -e "\nxdpyinfo not found in PATH, let SZER=$SZER and WYS=$WYS, you can change this edit `basename $0`" 

fi

#}}}

#{{{ Jaki program do rozpoznania kodowania pliku z napisami

if [ `command -v enca` ]; then

   ENCA=enca

elif [ `command -v file` ]; then

   ENCA=file

else

   ENCA=none

fi

#}}}

#{{{ Funkcje

subtitleencoding(){

   #$1 enca OR file

   #$2 subtitle

   

   case "$1" in

      enca)

#plikcp1250: MS-Windows code page 1250

#  LF line terminators

#pliklatin2: ISO 8859-2 standard; ISO Latin 2

#plikutf: Universal transformation format 8 bits; UTF-8

      enca "$2" | grep -i utf -q

      if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then 

         SUBCP=utf8

      else

         enca "$2" | grep -i "iso latin 2" -q

         if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then 

            SUBCP=latin2

         else

            enca "$2" | grep -i "code page 1250" -q

            if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then 

               SUBCP=cp1250

            else

               SUBCP=$DEFAULTENC

            fi

         fi

      fi

      ;;

      file)

#plikcp1250: Non-ISO extended-ASCII text

#pliklatin2: ISO-8859 text

#plikutf:    UTF-8 Unicode text

      file "$2" | grep -i utf -q

      if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then 

         SUBCP=utf8

      else

         file "$2" | grep -i "iso-latin" -q

         if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then 

            SUBCP=latin2

         else

            file "$2" | grep -i "Non-ISO extended-ASCII text" -q

            if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then 

               SUBCP=cp1250

            else

               SUBCP=$DEFAULTENC

            fi

         fi

      fi

      ;;

      none)

      SUBCP=$DEFAULTENC

      ;;

      *)

      exit 1

      ;;

   esac

}

#}}}

#{{{ Wyszukiwanie pasującego pliku z napisami i sprawdzenie jego kodowania

EXTS="txt ass ssa srt mpsub smi js"

for i in $EXTS; do

   NAPISY="${FILM%.*}.$i"

   if [ -f "$NAPISY" ]; then

      subtitleencoding $ENCA "$NAPISY"

   fi

done

#}}}

#{{{ Pobranie wymiarów filmu i ustawianie odpowiedniego obszaru wyświetlania filmu

mplayer "$FILM" -frames 1 -vo null -ao null -quiet -identify 2>/dev/null | grep WIDTH -A1 | cut -d'=' -f2 > $TMP1

WIDTH=`cat $TMP1 | head -n1`

HEIGHT=`cat $TMP1 | tail -n1`

echo "Film's dimensions befor: WIDTH:$WIDTH HEIGHT:$HEIGHT"

HEIGHT=$((((HEIGHT*SZER))/WYS))

echo -e "Film's dimensions after: WIDTH:$WIDTH HEIGHT:$HEIGHT\n"

#}}}

#{{{ Właściwe uruchomienie mplayer'a

#osd dziwnie działa, jak ktoś chce to może odhaszować, a ostatnią linię zahaszaować.

#exec 3>&1

#echo "mplayer $@ -vf-add expand=$WIDTH:$HEIGHT ${SUBCP:+-subcp $SUBCP} 2>&1 1>&3 ${OSD:+| osd_cat -f -adobe-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-24-*-*-*-*-*-*-* -A center -d 5 -c green}" | bash

#exec 3>&-

mplayer "$@" -vf-add expand=$WIDTH:$HEIGHT ${SUBCP:+-subcp $SUBCP}

#}}}

```

Na szybkiego przetestowane i działa(...usunięte...).Ogólnie działa wykrywanie kodowania napisów (utf8, latin2, cp1250). Brakuje mi tylko dokładnego przetestowania, poprawnego wyświetlania na fs(głównie chodzi o właściwe proporcje) i wyświetlanie błędów na ekranie za pomocą OSD.

edit: Wyświetlanie błędów za pomocą osd chyba działa, chyba bo nie mam żadnego zepsutego pliku. Dzięki 13Homerowi działa warunkowe osd_cat.

----------

